# Little Gasparilla Tarpon



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

Bow to the King & set the hook a few times into that concrete jaw.....Looks early in the morn as the fog hasn't all burned off; when black & purple EP flies work well instead of toads, or used to.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like the gussets on that casting platform, will be visitng my welding guy next week!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Bow to the King & set the hook a few times into that concrete jaw.....Looks early in the morn as the fog hasn't all burned off; when black & purple EP flies work well instead of toads, or used to.


Yes, this was early when it was still calm. I'm working on the technique, Salty. I agree that black and purple or black and red are great fly colors for these fish. The toad was just for the photo and not attached to my fly line.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome report Hells bay! Seems like for ever since I stuck one on fly but it's only been a few weeks! This whole being boat less thing is killing me! Can't wait for next week, beat of luck on your next outing. 

Tidesright


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's some food for thought......


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

> > Bow to the King & set the hook a few times into that concrete jaw.....Looks early in the morn as the fog hasn't all burned off; when black & purple EP flies work well instead of toads, or used to.
> 
> 
> Looks to be getting a little crowded out at the 20 foot depths, but whether it's a toad or EP baitfish pattern; if the hooks not sharp the poons are just going to keep swimming along with an occasional daisy chain....
> Yes, this was early when it was still calm.  I'm working on the technique, Salty.  I agree that black and purple or black and red are great fly colors for these fish.  The toad was just for the photo and not attached to my fly line.


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

They have been pretty thick out there with lots of people getting shots at them. Try the new middle bridge they just put in. you may not see them there too much, but it's stacked.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Here's some food for thought......


You're killing me Capt E. We are having a couple of weather days over here. I went out yesterday only to be chased back to the ramp by many, many cloud to ground lightning strikes. :'(


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> They have been pretty thick out there with lots of people getting shots at them. Try the new middle bridge they just put in. you may not see them there too much, but it's stacked.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice pic capt E! I'll be out a couple days this week. Haven't decide where yet may do a couple days in the keys and one or two in the bay. 

Tidesright


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Headed there in the AM, so everybody else that is going should go ahead and change their plans because tarpon fear me. And thunderstorms love me.
Saturday
Bad weather in the morning with ground swells rolling in. Things started settling down around 11 and the sun came out around 1. Saw around a dozen fish swimming around real fast like cockroaches when you turn the lights on. Had a couple going away shots with no takes.

The boat traffic was insane. Lots of boats running the swim lane along the beach. People running in between me and another tarpon flY fisherman anchored about 100 yards away. Even had one boat drive up within 50 yards, throw the anchor out and start swimming.

I told them there were bull sharks swimming around so they move the boat to the beach with the teenagers swimming behind.

I'm sure it's better during the week.

Will give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Better conditions this morning and a lot less joy riders out, but only saw three fish that came from the blind side. Parting shot, no eat. Gave up early for the 3 hour drive home.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry I missed you Mike. Weekends are tough here and the weather didn't help.


----------

